# Video/DVD Players



## Andrew Family (Aug 18, 2010)

Do video/dvd players brought in NZ play UK videos and dvds? Or would it be better to buy one in the UK and bring over?

Thanks

Dawn


----------



## anski (Aug 17, 2008)

Andrew Family said:


> Do video/dvd players brought in NZ play UK videos and dvds? Or would it be better to buy one in the UK and bring over?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dawn


Hi Dawn,

Welcome to the forum, are you moving soon?

I think most DVD players sold in NZ multi region & therefore you can play DVD's from any region UK, USA & Australia & New Zealand.

We bought our last one about 4 years ago in NZ for about $50 & took it to Cyprus & also Spain & works perfect everywhere.

They are very cheap in NZ (unless buying a recordable DVD) so I would not advise bringing one with you.

cheers,

Anski


----------



## Darla.R (Mar 27, 2011)

Andrew Family said:


> Do video/dvd players brought in NZ play UK videos and dvds? Or would it be better to buy one in the UK and bring over?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dawn


The mutli region DVD players do but I'm not sure that NZ Blu Ray players are mutli region. So if you want to watch UK DVDs* and *Blu Rays you may need to buy both.

Buy them in New Zealand because you'll get the warranties and refunds over there and at least they'll be fitted with the right plug.


----------



## jenswaters (Jul 8, 2009)

Andrew Family said:


> Do video/dvd players brought in NZ play UK videos and dvds? Or would it be better to buy one in the UK and bring over?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Dawn


Some do, some don't! It is possible to get an unlocking code off the internet for most models, and this allows you to "unlock" your DVD player to any region. It is totally free and legal also!


----------

